# My 1 year old won't eat anything but fruit!



## AprilM (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi. Ds is a super picky eater. And lately, he has been throwing fits in his highchair when I put anything on his tray but fruit. He loves rasberries, blueberries, watermelon, and bananas. Sometimes I can get him to eat something other than fruit, but it's few and far between and usually involves a battle of the wills. Can too much fruit be harmful?
Thanks!


----------



## sharr610 (May 14, 2008)

My DS is 2 and still is this way, except for a random week here and there where he'll eat other things. Offer the other things, offer the fruit, he'll work it all out. No worries with the fruit unless its causing harmful diarrea.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

My 1 y/o is fixated too except he's into meat. He used to enjoy veggies but he's spitting them out most of the time these days. Will still take some fruit.

Subbing to hear other mama responses....


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

Mine too. She will also have cheese, and things like pasta and crackers, but fruit is by far her favourite. She won't touch meat.

I don't stress, but just keep offering her a variety of foods. I have also chosen to keep her on formula twice a day (she never took to the breast so she has been on formula for a while) until her diet becomes more varied.


----------



## aikigypsy (Jun 17, 2007)

Mine, too. Well, she'll also eat cheese, french fries, and pasta most of the time, but the only thing she gets excited about that doesn't have too much salt or sugar in it is fruit -- especially berries.

She still breastfeeds a lot. Maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just_lily* 
Mine too. She will also have cheese, and things like pasta and crackers, but fruit is by far her favourite. She won't touch meat.

I don't stress, but just keep offering her a variety of foods. I have also chosen to keep her on formula twice a day (she never took to the breast so she has been on formula for a while) until her diet becomes more varied.

This is my daughter too!
I'm doing the same, offering her a variety and if she chooses not to eat it, I don't stress. She will eat when she's ready and I supplement with formula well after meals to ensure she's getting all that she needs. (I couldn't bf either)
I find that she eats well every 5th or so meal. (not snack)


----------



## AprilM (Sep 11, 2007)

I was never able to bf either. ds got some breatmilk via pump but only for about 4 months. We just stopped the formula about a month ago and went onto whole milk from a local dairy. I am wondering if maybe I am sabatoging his hunger because I offer him milk after he wakes from naps, maybe he is full from milk when I try to feed him. I dunno....this is a very frustrating journey. I find myself preparing lots of meals that just end up on the floor.


----------



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

Same here. We try offering something else besides fruit first, and once he's done picking at that and throwing it on the floor, then we'll bring out the fruit and he'll eat that like it's going out of style.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AprilM* 
I was never able to bf either. ds got some breatmilk via pump but only for about 4 months. We just stopped the formula about a month ago and went onto whole milk from a local dairy. I am wondering if maybe I am sabatoging his hunger because I offer him milk after he wakes from naps, maybe he is full from milk when I try to feed him. I dunno....this is a very frustrating journey. I find myself preparing lots of meals that just end up on the floor.

How old is your DS? I also started giving my Toddler (fruit lover) whole milk, and had to be careful how much I offered. He would ask for it ALL.DAY.LONG, and if I gave it to him, he would drink it ALL. So I had to be careful not to let him fill up on milk to much. Try offering the millk AFTER he eats (I am sure a smart mama like you has already tried this right?) Be persistant, trying to avioid the Wills battle.


----------



## abc123xyz (Aug 28, 2007)

You could be in a way worse situation where all your child will eat is junk! So I think fruit is pretty good but if you are really worried about it, children will not starve themselves. So don't offer fruit for several meals and wait until your LO eats what's offered. We have had the rule in our house since starting solids at about 11 months that I am not a short order cook and what's made is what's for dinner.

That being said, if all my son ate was fruit, I would be fine with that. As long as it's balanced with several kinds of fruit. I wouldn't be trying to force him into eating other things however, I BF'd until he was 18 months old and still some now at 23 mos. so, like I said, I would be fine with that. I am particular to the raw food diet anyways so that would just be a bonus. I would try to incorporate the more sweet veggies in with fruits but alike: cooked cold carrots, sweet potatoes, squash, etc... My DS is a grazer...he eats only at his pace. Some days lunch sits on the table from 12:00-5:00. Maybe your LO would do well if you just set diff. foods out for him to graze about eating! Hope this helps!


----------



## katebh (May 21, 2005)

I agree with your son- fruit is delicious. He'll eat more stuff later...I'd worry if your post title was "picky one year old only drinks diet coke!"


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

DS was like this until very recently. From 10 or 14 months though, his diet seriously consisted of fruit and fruit alone. The amount of other stuff he ate was hardly worth mentioning (like one bite of whole wheat toast every three days).

This was one reason he was getting formula when I got pregnant and my milk dried up. I felt better about formula over cows milk as I felt that it was more likely to make up deficits in the fruit only diet.

DS is 16.5 months now, and his diet is starting to balance better. Sharing food off of other people's plates has encouraged him to try more things. Offering different and new foods while he was out for a walk in the stroller helped too - there was no fruit bowl on the counter or refrigerator in the corner to point at after pushing the cheese away, it was the snack we had or nothing.

Honestly though, 12 months is really young to be eating a balanced diet. It happens, but I don't think it's unusual for a one year old to be eating a pretty narrow selection of foods. I would consider switching back to formula from the whole milk, and offering solids before liquids.


----------



## coffee-lovin-mom (Sep 9, 2007)

when my daughter was going through that stage we introduced smoothies and she LOVED them because they just tasted like fruit to her, but little did she know we had put a ton of other stuff in them too: milk, wheat germ, ground flax, etc. etc. Another "trick" was we could get her to eat avocado if it was mashed with banana and called "banana dip" and then we would give her toast fingers or something like that to dip in it. basically, we would just take a fruit that she LOVED and sneak other things in with it, so applesauce could be mixed with pureed carrots or yogurt or whatever. good luck, and don't stress too much! by 18 months my daughter was eating WAY more in general so we stopped worrying.


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

they are rich in vitamins and antioxidants. Really great stuff. I'd let my kid eat as many as he will eat, and as many as I could afford to buy. Just keep offering a variety of foods. Eventually your kid will eat something else.


----------



## tnh2007 (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree with all the other mamma's who said that their toddlers did the same thing... My DS loved grapes, avocado, dried cranberries, apples, pears, etc... and then small amounts of other stuff sometimes. Now he eats a pretty wide variety, but still loves his fruit. (he's 19 months) One thing I wanted to add is that we don't do a lot of other sweets in our house and one day we went to Grandma's and she offered him some sweetened cereal (some yummy, but not good for you, kind like cinnamon toast crunch... I try not to make a huge deal out of it if it is only for a treat now and then....) Anyway, I had an orange with me for his snack so I put it by the cereal as his snack and he ate a bite or two of the cereal and then only wanted the orange!!!! So, I am no expert (by any means!!!) but I like to think by fostering these preferences for healthy they will make good choices later when we are not there to "police". KWIM?


----------

